# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  my new pet

## LoveBallPython

here is my new tarantula is my 1st spider!!!

it is a female?

----------

Bodie (01-29-2020),dr del (01-31-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very stylish, blue & yellow leg markings!   :Very Happy:    Don't know what gender this is, I've only kept one tarantula before & seen a few in the wild (all natives to desert south-
west), & in those, the gender was really obvious...the males had a very small body, while the previously-captive female I was given had a body that was the size of 
a ping-pong ball, an obvious female.  (In these photos, there's not much for size reference either.)  Why didn't you ask the source about the gender?

----------

LoveBallPython (01-30-2020)

----------


## LoveBallPython

> Very stylish, blue & yellow leg markings!     Don't know what gender this is, I've only kept one tarantula before & seen a few in the wild (all natives to desert south-
> west), & in those, the gender was really obvious...the males had a very small body, while the previously-captive female I was given had a body that was the size of 
> a ping-pong ball, an obvious female.  (In these photos, there's not much for size reference either.)  Why didn't you ask the source about the gender?



thanks.. i bought from the seller he was mentioned to be me is a female...

----------


## wnateg

Very bright. I'd guess female, but need to sex with the molt to be 100% sure.

----------

LoveBallPython (01-30-2020)

----------


## LoveBallPython

> Very bright. I'd guess female, but need to sex with the molt to be 100% sure.


Seller got 2.. And he told me this want I bought cfm is female.. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Female is correct, as males grow they do not have that dominant white stripe down the back of the abdomen I have three different Pokies two female and one mature male


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-30-2020)

----------


## Aerries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-30-2020),LoveBallPython (01-30-2020)

----------


## LoveBallPython

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro for the update and advice.. U got a nice collection thot.. I Google that said goofy sapphire is a rare and endangered species.. Is it correct? 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Dont believe everything you hear, Poecilotheria Metallica is the true name(scientific name) their general name is Goody Sapphire. Endangered yes, BUT it doesnt account for the hobby. So its the wild types they are referring to being endangered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

LoveBallPython (01-30-2020)

----------


## Aerries

Ive been keeping for only two years but Ive been absorbing everything about this beautiful genus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

LoveBallPython (01-30-2020)

----------


## LoveBallPython

> Ive been keeping for only two years but Ive been absorbing everything about this beautiful genus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup they are damn beautiful species. And other morph not as bright color then this.. And also YouTube say that this species got money hard to get not very sure is true or not.. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

No theyre a not hard to get at all, theyre not one of the restricted species of Poecilotheria like the Ornata that I have. But yes they can be pricey, just depends on what breeder you get them from and what part of the world youre in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LoveBallPython

> No theyre a not hard to get at all, theyre not one of the restricted species of Poecilotheria like the Ornata that I have. But yes they can be pricey, just depends on what breeder you get them from and what part of the world youre in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok noted with ur info and sharing.. Im from Singapore. and i got her at Prices SGD $250...

----------


## Aerries

Now it also depends on sex, confirmed females and age as well are well worth more money too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Don’t believe everything you hear, Poecilotheria Metallica is the true name(scientific name) their general name is Goody Sapphire. Endangered yes, BUT it doesn’t account for the hobby. So it’s the wild types they are referring to being endangered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, it's not "Goody" OR "goofy" Sapphire, but "Gooty Sapphire"...FYI,  :Wink:   (Google says so, & also mentions they're "critically endangered" with populations decreasing- I'd guess that's probably due to over-collection for sale and/or maybe climate disruptions also in their India forest reserve locale)

----------


## Bogertophis

For anyone getting interested in these, we should probably note that their bite can be "medically significant" with intense pain & elevation of heart rate etc.  While most bites don't effect the victim for longer than a week, some unlucky ones are said to still feel the effects after months.  So these really aren't pets you want to handle...even if they've never killed anyone as far as is known.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aerries

Lol I typed it as I was waking up at 3am and didnt re-read it lol yes, habitat destruction is a huge focus as to why....but I argue that its the locale population of wild. I can only speculate that if it encompassed the captive bred and raised numbers that label would be removed and possibly moved to at least threatened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-30-2020)

----------


## LoveBallPython

> Now it also depends on sex, confirmed females and age as well are well worth more money too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes the seller told 100% is female.. And he say when goofy sapphire T can cost in SGD ard $400 to $500..

----------


## LoveBallPython

> For anyone getting interested in these, we should probably note that their bite can be "medically significant" with intense pain & elevation of heart rate etc.  While most bites don't effect the victim for longer than a week, some unlucky ones are said to still feel the effects after months.  So these really aren't pets you want to handle...even if they've never killed anyone as far as is known.


Ya my seller told me Poecilotheria _metallica (gooty) Bite no joke can be very serious into hospital..._

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-30-2020)

----------


## LoveBallPython

Just rehome her into a bigger tank!!! Fast Runner!!!!

----------


## Aerries

listen, I will never claim to be perfect but something you have to understand these T's are Aboreal and need more height and cover then what is currently provided. I will post what all my pokies are set up in.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-30-2020),LoveBallPython (01-31-2020)

----------


## LoveBallPython

> listen, I will never claim to be perfect but something you have to understand these T's are Aboreal and need more height and cover then what is currently provided. I will post what all my pokies are set up in.


Maybe care to share? 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

There in an Exo Terra nano tall, so its 12tall by 8 wide and long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

LoveBallPython (01-31-2020)

----------

